# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  SOA test - alleen chlamydia?

## vera86

Hallo,

Het afgelopen jaar heb ik met drie verschillende mannen onveilige seks gehad. Een maand geleden heb ik daarom besloten een SOA-test te doen. Hiervan heb ik afgelopen vrijdag de uitslag gehad, die OK was.

Nou viel het me op dat ze me alleen getest hebben op chlamydia. Ook al zeggen ze dat alles oké is, ik heb nog wel het gevoel dat ik (ook al is het onwaarschijnlijk) een andere SOA zou kunnen hebben.

Is deze angst terecht?

----------


## Nationaal en gezond

Hoi Vera,

Het is inderdaad zo dat de GGD tegenwoordig alleen gericht test. Dit is een paar jaar geleden ingevoerd om de kosten van de dure HIV tests terug te dringen.

Als het goed is heeft degene die bij jou de test heeft afgenomen je goed bekeken en gerichte vragen gesteld. Als het nodig zou zijn om je te testen op meerdere ziekten dan had hij of zij dat wel gedaan. Je mag er vanuit gaan dat je daar met een expert heb gezeten die dus goed weet of je meer testjes nodig hebt of niet.

Als je dus eerlijk bent geweest in het beantwoorden van de vragen, dan is er in principe niks om je zorgen om te maken.

----------


## vera86

Bedankt voor het snelle antwoord!

Het klopt inderdaad wat u zegt, ze heeft inderdaad veel vragen gesteld.
Maargoed, als één van die drie nou net wél toevallig een enorm wild en SOA-rijk seksleven had, dan kan ik toch net zo goed HIV hebben als chlamydia?

Ach, zo te lezen is HIV heeeel schaars in mijn situatie, ik geloof het wel :P

----------


## Nationaal en gezond

De kans dat je HIV hebt is inderdaad erg klein. De angst kan ik me echter wel voorstellen, je hebt tenslotte onveilige seks gehad.
Mocht je klachten krijgen dan kan je natuurlijk altijd langs de huisarts voor verder onderzoek. Voor nu zou ik zeggen; maak je er niet te druk om en in 2014, doe het altijd veilig.

----------

